# my B14 -mini update- (56k no)



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

*my B14 -mini update-*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i still love the car ill be getting se-r wheels soon if wickedsr20 responds to his pm's cuz he has 3 sets that i can pick from and he lives in md so things are cool but some constructive critsisum if i may the interior looks...............well it looks kinda busted lol missing kik panels you should clean it all up and bring some of the red into the interior like the front door speaker grills/map holders and the radio trim ring and the front door arm rest things with the window buttons in it that would look really good you could be the king of rustolium land or krylon ville which ever you prefer :cheers:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

very nice
what's next?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Where did you get teh valve cover? its teh hotness


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' good Radio :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice ride you got goin' on there mang! :thumbup: 

I really like how the red makes the headlights n turn sigs stand out. and the gunmetal R rims too. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

lookin good, I had that same shift knob


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks good. I like the grill treatment and the SE-L wheels. Good starting point and it has a nice stance to it. Your exhaust looks good also. :thumbup: 




1.6pete said:


> i still love the car ill be getting se-r wheels soon if wickedsr20 responds to his pm's cuz he has 3 sets that i can pick from and he lives in md so things are cool


Don't get things twisted. I said the reason I'd consider selling one set is because I have 3 sets. Also keep in mind I have two 200's which have wheels and tires, which equals one extra set, not a pick and choose affair.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Car looks good. I like the grill treatment and the SE-L wheels. Good starting point and it has a nice stance to it. Your exhaust looks good also. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get things twisted. I said the reason I'd consider selling one set is because I have 3 sets. Also keep in mind I have two 200's which have wheels and tires, which equals one extra set, not a pick and choose affair.


ok my bad im just kinda excited lol its just that i get new wheels sorry i misread your pm its all good tho :cheers: ill take what ever ya got


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks for the comments

yep, the interior of this car is shite
(you should have seen it when i first bought it)
but im slowly working on it. interior is kind of last on my list, so it doesnt get much attention unfortunately. 

im still looking for wheels too, i want some 16s or 17s.

its definitely a work in progress that's not even close to being complete.

i spend most of my time and money on things that improve the performance of the car (cept for when i got bored one day and painted the wheels). so unfortunately the cosmetics of the car gets pushed to the bottom of the list of things to do/spend money on. 

thanks again for the comments guys


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

actually took some pics
too bad its dark
(nevermind the attachment names)


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice... i love the color of the wheels!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lucino :thumbup: Time for the DET and jap it out


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its always been one of my favorite se-r's...top 3 for sure


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice looking ride, i wish my car was that color


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I like the emblem offset, where did ya get the idea from??


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> I like the emblem offset, where did ya get the idea from??


Do you really think you're the only one that does that? It's like the time someone tried saying I _"stole"_ the idea to relocate my emblem to the front/middle of my hood from them.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

get some new lights


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Do ever make NICE comments about peoples' rides? Or do you just constantly RIP on their rides?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> actually took some pics


You did a good job cutting your plate number out but you missed one


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Do ever make NICE comments about peoples' rides? Or do you just constantly RIP on their rides?


I don't "RIP" on peoples rides at all. The comment wasn't directed for you to throw in your two cents either. I never said that anyone stole the idea from me. I was simply showing him that I had the same. One thing I don't like about this forum, the majority of you throw your hands up in defense when someone comments on something, and nine out of ten times the comment isn't even directed torward you. Ya got anything better to do Timbo, besides trying to start trouble? Grow up. You need more than caffeine.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> I don't "RIP" on peoples rides at all. The comment wasn't directed for you to throw in your two cents either. I never said that anyone stole the idea from me. I was simply showing him that I had the same. One thing I don't like about this forum, the majority of you throw your hands up in defense when someone comments on something, and nine out of ten times the comment isn't even directed torward you. Ya got anything better to do Timbo, besides trying to start trouble? Grow up. You need more than caffeine.


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> Grow up. You need more than caffeine.


see what you start radio!? :thumbup: planing any thing in the future? what about tax returnes? gona spice anything up. you should look into that rear window visor thing exalta showd us! that would give the car that small bit of style. also when are the new wheels going on? youve had those things for a good 4 months now.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im still working on it...getting married pretty much set me back a few months

but im starting to get back into the swing of things finally

Teins should go on in the next week or two, and wheels should be finished by the end of next month if all goes as planned

working on some console pieces right now also

i'll be posting more pics in about 2 months with everything done

these were just spur of the moment pics


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very good! i thougt you allready had it droped? yea i bet getting maried makes every thing all crazy, what with all that early morning sex and what not :thumbup: ..........shenanigans!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah it is dropped

but the teins are better than the eibachs that i have on it

yeah uh, sex and getting griped at every time you wanna do anything with your car. i think she's finally realizing that im not giving up my enthusiasm for cars any time soon tho


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> get some new lights


whats wrong with my lights?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> whats wrong with my lights?


........I think they are fine.....they work, right? lol, money used wisely is a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> whats wrong with my lights?


absolutely nothing. i just paid $65 to get brand new STOCK lights for my car. the projecotrs are old, played out, and ricey i think. stick with stock, and keep doin what youre doin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

crystals would be the only headlamps i would get
but i can think of other things id rather spend $250+ on


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> I like the emblem offset, where did ya get the idea from??


i just had the emblem lying around
figured id do something with it

the lucino grill came to mind. the emblem on it is offset.
since i love the lucino grill, i figured id copy it until i can actually afford it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> crystals would be the only headlamps i would get
> but i can think of other things id rather spend $250+ on


massive waist of money. unless you put that clear protector sheild on your lamps they will just end up being scratched any way...........thats 2$250 used on something much better. lights are lights..........i say just save untill you can afford HID. no point in buying something that serves no other porpose than looking good. (HID's look good and are better)


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

very nice ride. nice lowport to highport swap you have in there...

i replaced all the OEM lights with new OEM lights using silverstar bulbs, best bangin for the buck IMO.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

here's some more
its shitty outside right now

once its nice i'll clean it and try to get more i guess


















the wife's car and mine
(yup, its a honda)









my beautiful wife









this is the wife's pet
(its a sugar glider)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the one thing i would do is finish all the letter sanding on the valve cover


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good, cute wifey :thumbup: 

and wtf is that bat, is the teg gsr?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im getting a PC'd valve cover soon, so im not that worried about it

nah the tegs an LS, non-vtec turd

(damn my car is dirty)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> massive waist of money. unless you put that clear protector sheild on your lamps they will just end up being scratched any way...........thats 2$250 used on something much better. lights are lights..........i say just save untill you can afford HID. no point in buying something that serves no other porpose than looking good. (HID's look good and are better)


I think crystals are awesome, much better than stock, blurry headlights and $250 ..well you get what you pay for (unlike the halos) 
Even if they get scratched you can fix that easily, i just got a hold of the new 3M plastic cleaner and polisher and when you clean your headlights with it...oh man it cleans everything and gets rid of hte scratches. I am not sure if you'll be able to get that in the stores yet..but if you do , its well worth it to buy it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have the stock 99 crystals  

as for the 3m stuff, i have 2k sanded my lamps and this made them hazy and i cant get them perfectly opticly clear. i found that 3m polish at the nissan dealer and got it but should i have bought the cleaner too? the polish didnt really do anything (but it works great on cd's! lol)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol
i use both, get them for free


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I like red in the emblum, subtle and very nice.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I like red in the emblum, subtle and very nice.


thanks for noticing :thumbup: 
took me like 20 mins with the touch-up paint pen


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks for looking

http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104198


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......bitch you crazy to sell 'er..................but if you were closer, i would def. help 'take 'er of your hands'


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looking good brotha....i like how you painted the side lamps....Where did you get that Idea... 

Oh yeah ad dont sell the car just the N/A parts....You need to boost that thang...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just uploading some more for my personal use


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

very nice... but one question... why is the Nissan logo off center on the grille? don't get it....lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> I like the emblem offset, where did ya get the idea from??



I personally wouldn't claim creation of that idea...lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh god! radio, what did you paint your saides with? i love it, i love the grill, i love the full red tails. i love it all.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

myoung said:


> very nice... but one question... why is the Nissan logo off center on the grille? don't get it....lol


well, i love the Lucino grill
the badge on it is offset

had the extra Nissan badge lying around, so i copied the Lucino grill as best i could


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> well, i love the Lucino grill
> the badge on it is offset
> 
> had the extra Nissan badge lying around, so i copied the Lucino grill as best i could


i think it looks absolutly amazing


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

irontom said:


> Do you really think you're the only one that does that? It's like the time someone tried saying I _"stole"_ the idea to relocate my emblem to the front/middle of my hood from them.


i thought i was the only one with the emblem in the middle of the hood... o well its all gravy... just dont come down to miami and i wont have to kill u :thumbup: ... but seriously.. great minds think alike..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my emblem fell off so...i dont have an emblem to be relocated lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

more pics to come

i finally got one of my dream cars


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh snap! that a benz? i cant tell from the pic (and i know nothing of german cars) but looks great.

im guessing no AE86?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Naw that's no benz, that's an infiniti I30 right? How many nice cars do you need man? :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

DID you get rid of the SE-R????


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah
still have the SE-R

and thats an Infiniti Q45t
rear-wheel drive v8

(I thought you were Nissan guys  )


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont pay attention to pricy cars  ...............looked german though lol. the stubby "chody" nose, the sweeping c pillars. but the grill is 100% infinity


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so what happen to blake? hows the new car?....updates? more pics?!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gonna take some

gotta borrow a digicam

soon, brotha, soon


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> gonna take some
> 
> gotta borrow a digicam
> 
> soon, brotha, soon


ha, HA! we both bought our dream cars! im getting my b13 se-r tomarrow :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

suweet

congrats man
havent been around much lately to notice 

but congrats man, you deserve it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> suweet
> 
> congrats man
> havent been around much lately to notice
> ...


i take personal possesion of it tomarrow. we did a compression check on it and all 4 cyl came up with 100psi. but i think the guy at the hobby shop did it wrong because he took all the spark plugs out at the same time=lower compression and every guy i talked to out there said he did it wrong. but oh well, if need be ill get a new engine. pics will come soon :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did someone say 'offset emblem'?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey you copied the mustang!  :thumbup:

hows the new girl doin?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i take personal possesion of it tomarrow. we did a compression check on it and all 4 cyl came up with 100psi. but i think the guy at the hobby shop did it wrong because he took all the spark plugs out at the same time=lower compression and every guy i talked to out there said he did it wrong. but oh well, if need be ill get a new engine. pics will come soon :thumbup:


SR16/SR20VE


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Did u lower install the lowering springs by urself,wow the car sits real nice.Am thinking about getting some tein s.tech lowering springs 2.4F(168lbs/inch)/1.1R(280lbs/inch u think those are any good ??I dont know what shocks i should get kyb agx/kyb gr2 ??Heres a pic of my car http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/9/web/693000-693999/693044_40_full.jpg http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/9/web/693000-693999/693044_96_full.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^its great if you want it to sit like radio's car. but the b14 suspension doesnt have much travle at all, lowering any more than 1.5 inches is normaly not a good idea. read the stickies in the suspension sub-forum they will help you a boat load.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got Tein Stech on my B14 paired with AGX struts and I never had any problem.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those corners look awfully familiar... 










:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

and where in plano are you at snipher ???


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> those corners look awfully familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Near the collin county skool i actually go there ,on spring creek.You think my corners look bad? If i have money will get some clears  .Am focusing on dropping it @ least 1.5 i dont like the height in the front ,then powder coat the rims black :cheers: .







:fluffy:


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

I still have the stock rims that came this B14, i will sell later on maybe


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

snipher said:


> I still have the stock rims that came this B14, i will sell later on maybe


the se-r wheels? why sell? unless you buy new wheels that are alot lighter those are the best you could get fro the price......free :thumbup: 

15lb. each


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Self Fornicator said:


> the se-r wheels? why sell? unless you buy new wheels that are alot lighter those are the best you could get fro the price......free :thumbup:
> 
> 15lb. each


Here-Here!
:cheers:

Powdercoat those mofo's black if you want. Spinning masses should be as light as possible... unless you don't lake turning... or... stopping... or, hell... going for that matter. Heavy spinning objects, while sounding fun, is teh lameness.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*powder coating rims black.*



Z_Spool said:


> Here-Here!
> :cheers:
> 
> Powdercoat those mofo's black if you want. Spinning masses should be as light as possible... unless you don't lake turning... or... stopping... or, hell... going for that matter. Heavy spinning objects, while sounding fun, is teh lameness.


 Yes i been thinking about powder coating them black ever since i gat them,i need to save up first.The shops charges $75 per tire for black,thats alot for me ,so i will do that when i have the money for now this will work.I wish i knew someone that knew how to do it for cheap but good quality job  .


----------

